# Cat in a hat - specially for Hooch!



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Gorgeous. Though she looks like I am taking a finger with me when they reach for this hat again. LOL


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

That is such a cute photo!!!!! Adorable little kitty 



Tiffany


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That cat is BEAUTIFUL and looks so darn cute in tht hat.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She looks very cute in her hat but I dont think she is to happy. Just that little sparkle in her eye tells me.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Very cute,but she looks like she is thinking just look at what I have to put up with.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Your kittys are the most adorable I have seen!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG, even on my laptop, the colors are so vibrant. Thank you for ALL of your photos. You are very artistic!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> OMG, even on my laptop, the colors are so vibrant. Thank you for ALL of your photos. You are very artistic!


What?? You have a black and white laptop? Old Folks!!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> What?? You have a black and white laptop? Old Folks!!!!


No! it's one of those green screens like we used to have in the Eighties. LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> No! it's one of those green screens like we used to have in the Eighties. LOL


I remember my first Compac laptop in 81 in the service the thing had a 4 inch screen and weighed 55 lbs. ROFL


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> I remember my first Compac laptop in 81 in the service the thing had a 4 inch screen and weighed 55 lbs. ROFL


Yeah, they were portables, not laptops. They used to look like sewing machines. LOL

I think you might be off on the year though. The first portables were not available till late in the eighties. In 81, 2k of memory still weighed like 90lbs. LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You forget I was in the service we had thopse things three years before they came out publically. The service is always the queanea pigs LOL But you are right now I think of uit they called them portables. Bad thing if you wanted to write a letter you still had to go to a word processor stand alone with a 10 inch floppy disk.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! That could win a prize!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Leave it to Kimm to unhijack the thread. Ti was a gorgeous picture wasn't it?


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I can't get over how beautiful here eyes are!!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh I am in love. Just melts your heart....congrats !!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Leave it to Kimm to unhijack the thread. Ti was a gorgeous picture wasn't it?


Sorry Hooch, I saw the photo and showed it to DH and never read the other replies! I had no idea the thread went OT. LOL

I was so in awe of the beauty and so was DH!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I think she has the prettiest cats in the world and we know I am not much of a cat [person. LOL I am learning though. Was just kidding about the hijack. Not sure how computrs got thrown in there. LOL


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

WOW - neat picture.  She would have been a hit at the Kentucky Derby with her hat.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I interpret the expression differently.... I believe she is thinking ... 
'You are all so very jealous. You wish you looked as good as me.'


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> I interpret the expression differently.... I believe she is thinking ...
> 'You are all so very jealous. You wish you looked as good as me.'


That could very well be.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> I interpret the expression differently.... I believe she is thinking ...
> 'You are all so very jealous. You wish you looked as good as me.'


You are now Katie-Rose's favourite Aunt


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> I think she has the prettiest cats in the world and we know I am not much of a cat [person. LOL I am learning though.


Oh I just knew my Ragdolls would work magic on you!!! You are forgiven for the hijacking of my thread  and I also want to thank you all for the great comments and views.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Stunning picture of a very pretty kitty!

Now I want to see Harvey in that hat!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Now I want to see Harvey in that hat!


Thanks Lisa! But now you have gone and spoiled your surprise for tomorrow ... :uhoh:


----------

